# Your life passion other than slingshots



## 43844 (Jun 1, 2020)

My passion began way back in 77 and motorcycle engineering, I'm still at it today and ride an old YZF1000R which is more than enough for me in my sixties, what is your passion and why.

I went to the island in 78 when legend Mike Hailwood came out of retirement and wiped the floor with an old technolgy Ducati.


----------



## Jcharmin92 (Aug 28, 2021)

To be a good guitar player. I've been on and off for about 6 years now of self teaching but slowy getting there. Life's been quite busy for me here recently.


----------



## Hoss (Jun 3, 2014)

Preaching God's word! 

Sent from my MAX_10 using Tapatalk


----------



## HOE (Nov 13, 2010)

Shooting, blowguns, making neddle felt dolls, video filming, knives, playing pub darts, religious philosophies.


----------



## madmax96 (Sep 27, 2021)

Motocross, Knives, Bushcraft, Canyoning


----------



## karaolos (Jan 12, 2014)

Music. Mostly guitar stuff / instrumentals and electronic. The last few years I've been fortunate enough to pay some bills through it.


----------



## Karloshi (Apr 6, 2021)

Art, mostly drawing, building useful items from what some people call scrap and playing the guitar (mostly blues of the Mississippi hill country). I built my guitar from scrap materials.


----------



## 43844 (Jun 1, 2020)

HOE said:


> Shooting, blowguns, making neddle felt dolls, video filming, knives, playing pub darts, religious philosophies.


Needle felt dolls was something new to us here, just had a look on the internet and some of them bring good money.


----------



## MraK111 (Nov 19, 2021)

Enduro motorcycles,bushcraft,kayaking on wild rivers,spearfishing,skydiving from a cliff,knives,bows,sarbakan,atlatl,survival,hot sauces,growing plants,


----------



## HOE (Nov 13, 2010)

The Apprentice said:


> Needle felt dolls was something new to us here, just had a look on the internet and some of them bring good money.


I actually sold 2 overseas many years ago for a good amount of money, because I want the owner to appreciate my dedication. Each one is unique like a Natty. Quit making them, frustrating. Back to shooting stuff.

The few that I made really long ago. The Grim Reaper is used as my mascot. The Ghost Cake and the Hedgehog were made for my woman. Girls love these.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks for posting, it’s interesting to see others hobbies


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I’ve enjoyed being in dart leagues, bicycling, bowling.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Without realizing it, until Listed my other interest in life, I would 100% say watching good comedians.👍👏 my favorite is comedians that I can watch with my nieces and nephews.


----------



## Zen Sticks (Dec 30, 2021)

I'm behavioralist by trade. I specialize in dogs. I work with a few different local rescues and they keep me pretty busy with dogs with behavioral issues. But I really make my living as a dog trainer in general. But I do get a lot of referrals for problem dogs. I especially love training puppies and young dogs. I absolutely love what I do. And I'm pretty [email protected] good at it if I do say so myself. Sometimes it's a little hard to find a seat on the couch. Lol. I love music. I play guitar, mountain dulcimer, harmonica and very occasionally bass. I love to tinker in my garden and really enjoy growing things. Backpacking is the only vacation I'm actually interested in. I like to pack way in, find a remote spot and then just relax in nature.







Look! It's Groot!


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Bicycles, Canoeing, Camping where there's no motor homes, Collecting old Blues music, spending time with my 2 Grand Children.


----------



## MraK111 (Nov 19, 2021)

Zen Sticks said:


> Смотри! Это Грут!
































Отличный Грут, и у меня в шкафу растет огурец.


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

I think I have stared at this post for the last hour, reflecting on my life. At a young 58 years old I have burned through enough passion to fill the Grand Canyon. My passion tank is empty. I just want a simple life void of conflict and chaos.


----------



## flynndog (Oct 24, 2014)

Rally driving and coursing 👌 just rebuilt my motor in the mk2 ford escort rs she's singing now had a podium finish 2 week back beating a lot of newer cars imprezas evos and a few ford focus l. Can't beat the sound of a cosworth bdg screaming away


----------



## tool (Oct 1, 2021)

MOJAVE MO said:


> I think I have stared at this post for the last hour, reflecting on my life. At a young 58 years old I have burned through enough passion to fill the Grand Canyon. My passion tank is empty. I just want a simple life void of conflict and chaos.


Yup. I'm only 49, but I feel the same. I just shoot and ride a mountainbike together with my daughter. Else: I started growing my own food, step by step, veggies, potatoes, herbs. I figured out some good butchers that process local meat from grasfed animals... One of my other passions is cooking. I've been a chef ages ago, did it for about 15ys before I went another route into IT. I never forgot, what I learned, and I still love to cook. Now for my family and friends, but that makes no difference. The love and the passion for cooking still lives strong in me.


----------



## David D (Oct 20, 2020)

Currently: Collage, drawing, riding and fixing bicycles, building and flying kites, origami, reading about ancient history. I have too many interests to do all of them all the time so I sort of cycle through them .


----------



## Zen Sticks (Dec 30, 2021)

MraK111 said:


> View attachment 364156
> View attachment 364157
> View attachment 364158
> View attachment 364159
> ...


A couple years ago I started growing my cucumbers and carrots in self watering pots. These: Self Watering Tomato Planter From The Garden Patch
I actually own 8 of these pots now.
But there are other types of self watering pots. You can even make your own.
The cucumbers do absolutely wonderful in these. They grow like crazy!


----------



## MraK111 (Nov 19, 2021)

Zen Sticks said:


> Пару лет назад я начал выращивать свои огурцы и морковь в самополивных горшках. Эти: Самополивающаяся сеялка для томатов с грядки
> На самом деле у меня сейчас 8 таких горшков.
> Но есть и другие виды самополивных горшков. Вы даже можете сделать свой собственный.
> Огурцы делают это совершенно замечательно. Они растут как сумасшедшие!


Excellent pots, thanks for the idea, I will definitely try to grow cucumbers in such a pot, in our country this method of cultivation is called hydroponics


----------



## cromag (Jan 17, 2021)

sex


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

One thing I enjoy is the study of consciousness.


----------



## HOE (Nov 13, 2010)

I forgot to mention another interest of mine.


----------



## RonanMcLlyr (12 mo ago)

My family first and foremost. I started out years ago with traditional archery and that fades in and out of attention. I paint abstract acrylics, I live to research just about anything but currently I'm studying the philosophy and psychology of religion, hiking and riding my Can Am Spyder with my wife and kids. I've also done muzzleloader mountain man recreation and learned historical rapier fencing.


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

Pussy-Cats...


----------



## tool (Oct 1, 2021)

RonanMcLlyr said:


> View attachment 364239
> 
> My family first and foremost. I started out years ago with traditional archery and that fades in and out of attention. I paint abstract acrylics, I live to research just about anything but currently I'm studying the philosophy and psychology of religion, hiking and riding my Can Am Spyder with my wife and kids. I've also done muzzleloader mountain man recreation and learned historical rapier fencing.
> View attachment 364238
> ...


Kids shooting butterfly. That's awesome.


----------



## MraK111 (Nov 19, 2021)

It's 100 miles from Moscow, I heat my house with wood from the forest, we have built up huge defensive power at the expense of ordinary people, and ordinary people live like animals in primitive times


----------



## MraK111 (Nov 19, 2021)




----------



## David D (Oct 20, 2020)

Stay well.


----------



## Slingshot28 (Feb 15, 2021)

Fishing, hiking, and biking.


----------



## 43844 (Jun 1, 2020)

MraK111 said:


> Enduro motorcycles, bushcraft, kayaking on wild rivers, spearfishing, skydiving from a cliff, knives,bows, sarbakan, atlatl,survival, hot sauces,growing plants,
> 
> View attachment 364138


Great bike you have there, I like the older models which are in many ways better than the more modern models, you can fix these much easier and there is no water cooling to go wrong, I plan to buy a few of these for the future once they stop making new machines.


----------



## PlinkerPlunk (Apr 1, 2018)

It's interesting to see what everyone else is into here besides slingshots.

I'm a bit of a Renaissance (wo)man, and I love the time I get to spend playing with all my little ideas revolving around all my various hobbies, of which there have been many.

Vegetable gardening has been my main hobby for more than 10 years, and I see from reading all your posts that I'm not the only one here with a passion for gardening. I have a very limited amount of space to garden in, so a lot of my efforts have involved finding ways to pack as many plants into as little space as possible, and also growing plants in spaces with no access to the ground, like on decks, patios, or flat rooftops.

So I've done a lot of experimenting with sub-irrigating ("self-watering") plant containers and square-foot gardening, and developing designs for accessories to make it easier and more enjoyable.


Some sub-irrigating containers I made years ago from solid plastic 5 gallon buckets.










They did really well some seasons, but plants were getting root-bound in them and the soil got too hot sometimes.










So I came up with this idea using porous grow bags and some shade around the roots. Much better performance, it's what I use now for sub-irrigated container growing. (This plant could have looked better, but it was not a great plant.  )










Playing with ideas to make irrigation in square foot garden beds easier...










Full house.










After a little remodelling...


----------



## Peter Recuas (Mar 6, 2014)

Permaculture, sow wherever with low resources and obtain peace of mind, shade and organic food


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

That’s a really nice garden


----------



## PlinkerPlunk (Apr 1, 2018)

Peter Recuas said:


> Permaculture, sow wherever with low resources and obtain peace of mind, shade and organic food


It's a little island of peace and reassurance in this world, isn't it? Just as my garden has been for me. During the pandemic, it was my refuge. (That's where I have my slingshot range set up, too.) The square foot gardening method also employs some principals of permaculture, but I'm sure I have much more to learn about it.

LOVE those avacados, they look amazing! It would be so wonderful to be able to grow them here.


----------



## Peter Recuas (Mar 6, 2014)

PlinkerPlunk said:


> It's a little island of peace and reassurance in this world, isn't it? Just as my garden has been for me. During the pandemic, it was my refuge. (That's where I have my slingshot range set up, too.) The square foot gardening method also employs some principals of permaculture, but I'm sure I have much more to learn about it.
> 
> LOVE those avacados, they look amazing! It would be so wonderful to be able to grow them here.


The same for me, that place is an escape in everyday times or confinement. I used to live in the outskirts but the city reached me with its concrete, so I took refuge in my bubble of greenery, now many creatures come to accompany me and they are welcome except for the pests.


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

I am learning leather working, still enjoying working with Paracord. I like to play video games several times a week. Just built my own controller for fighting games. I've included some pictures of that latest build.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

That’s awesome, I will definitely show my two nephews👍


----------



## PlinkerPlunk (Apr 1, 2018)

raventree78 said:


> I am learning leather working, still enjoying working with Paracord. I like to play video games several times a week. Just built my own controller for fighting games. I've included some pictures of that latest build.


You're just my kinda nerd, @raventree78. I dabbled with game controllers during the days when I was an electronics tech, but never had enough free time to really do much with them. Did leatherwork for years - even tried to make a living at it for a few years.


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

little late here,but outdoors ,hiking,bikes or 4 wheelers,running the dogs [supposed to be walking,but] family times,especially the grandkids


----------



## PlinkerPlunk (Apr 1, 2018)

skarrd said:


> little late here,but outdoors ,hiking,bikes or 4 wheelers,running the dogs [supposed to be walking,but] family times,especially the grandkids


Have you ever thought about trying dryland mushing (or "urban mushing") with your dogs? I and my "2-dawgs" started doing this when leash laws got more strict in our town, it was super fun for me and the dogs JUST LOVED IT. It was not something I "made them do", it was something we did together as a team. And there was hardly any training involved, they just took to it naturally.


----------



## Karloshi (Apr 6, 2021)

PlinkerPlunk said:


> Have you ever thought about trying dryland mushing (or "urban mushing") with your dogs? I and my "2-dawgs" started doing this when leash laws got more strict in our town, it was super fun for me and the dogs JUST LOVED IT. It was not something I "made them do", it was something we did together as a team. And there was hardly any training involved, they just took to it naturally.


Definitely needs to be an urban sport because at the first sight of a rabbit or deer my dog will pull me in to the nearest ditch or hedge.


----------



## Booral121 (Jan 6, 2019)

Hunting with Boss (my lurcher) and any other fieldsport I get time to do .


----------



## PlinkerPlunk (Apr 1, 2018)

Karloshi said:


> Definitely needs to be an urban sport because at the first sight of a rabbit or deer my dog will pull me in to the nearest ditch or hedge.


Oh, we have wildlife in towns, too. At least a rabbit or squirrel every hundred yards or so, but also an occasional bobcat, coyote, or even deer. One of my two dogs thought himself to be quite the mighty hunter, so he was always looking for them. But it's not a problem with mushing dogs. The scooter has brakes and they learn pretty quickly, if they don't want to stop (and believe me, they _hate_ having to stop), they'll have to stay on the trail. Same with voice commands.


----------



## Roll Fast (Sep 19, 2021)

PlinkerPlunk said:


> It's interesting to see what everyone else is into here besides slingshots.
> 
> I'm a bit of a Renaissance (wo)man, and I love the time I get to spend playing with all my little ideas revolving around all my various hobbies, of which there have been many.
> 
> ...


Nice garden!
I started gardening with the square foot garden too.
Just playing while my wife did the big, traditional garden........


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

Booral121 said:


> Hunting with Boss (my lurcher) and any other fieldsport I get time to do .


good looking pup there


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

PlinkerPlunk said:


> Have you ever thought about trying dryland mushing (or "urban mushing") with your dogs? I and my "2-dawgs" started doing this when leash laws got more strict in our town, it was super fun for me and the dogs JUST LOVED IT. It was not something I "made them do", it was something we did together as a team. And there was hardly any training involved, they just took to it naturally.


I’d be dead. Or seriously maimed at any rate.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Booral121 said:


> Hunting with Boss (my lurcher) and any other fieldsport I get time to do .


Stocky and solid looking, what’s he weigh ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## Booral121 (Jan 6, 2019)

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Stocky and solid looking, what’s he weigh ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> ...


81lb or about 36kg 👍


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

The last controller build did not work out, everything was too cramped up here is the new build. Same guts and buttons, new case.


----------



## wolfboi823 (May 11, 2021)

I am a man of many trades. I've always loved to hunt and fish, history is another thing, firearms is another. I OCCASIONALLY dabble in video games. I very much love dungeons and dragons and that kind of stuff, but I hardly have any time for that junk. All of these things include bragging about earning that Eagle, globe, and Anchor of course.


----------



## Natomin (9 mo ago)

I enjoy camping somewhere far from the city, it is better near river or lake. I've been practicing such pastime over years. Now together with my girlfriend and dog. Also recently I purchased a rifle and started attending shooting range. I'm making small progress, but I hope it gets better with time


----------

